# how to sell a farm land near Davao



## daniel1977 (Dec 24, 2013)

Does anyone have ideas on how to advertise a 20 ha farm land to expats that might be interested? Where would you post an ad?


----------



## jon1 (Mar 18, 2012)

I would try sulit.com.ph or pay for premium access to this site and add to the classifieds section


----------



## daniel1977 (Dec 24, 2013)

i already have sulit and ayosdito posts. I will try the classified here, sounds good.


----------



## Asian Spirit (Mar 1, 2010)

jon1 said:


> I would try sulit.com.ph or pay for premium access to this site and add to the classifieds section


Also try the Ayosdito site. Many locals advertise and buy through this and the site Jon1 suggested.

The classified section here in the forum is good but only paid accounts with a "premium" memberships may post there...


----------

